

Ask HN: Computer Generated Music Sites? - proee

I'm looking for some very simple repetitive music that I can use to help me concentrate at work (something like white-noise, but with beats).<p>I'm wondering if there are some sites that use some predefined beats with some randomization algorithms to provide non-stop endless steams of computer generated music.<p>Any sites that you recommend for this type of listening?
======
joeld42
"Bloom", "Trope" and "Air" will do this on iPhone.

<http://generativemusic.com/>

Edit: oh, wait, you wanted beats... "Mujik" has an "auto-mujik" mode which
will do this.

<http://www.luckyframe.co.uk/mujik/>

~~~
proee
Looks great, but I don't have an iphone. Thx.

------
icey
Giles Bowkett made this: <http://wiki.github.com/gilesbowkett/archaeopteryx>

It might do what you're looking for.

------
chaosmachine
<http://tones.wolfram.com/>

~~~
proee
Very nice find. I didn't see an option to repeat the loop (might be there)

